
Show HN: Heatmap of the Most Instagrammed Cities in the World - kendrick__
https://kndrck.co/posts/visualizing_the_worlds_most_instagrammed_cities/
======
habnds
looks cool but dangerously close to
[https://xkcd.com/1138/](https://xkcd.com/1138/)

